# New Departure Model A hub set



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

These hubs came off a teens wood wheel bike and was told they were Atherton hubs, but all posts point to Corbin.  The rear rolls very nice and braking mechanism engages.  Front hub is currently sitting in a tub of WD 40 and will be repacked prior to shipping.


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 15, 2022)

Well not being disrespectful but start it at 25


----------



## RPower (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks for kicking it off!  Sorry, ND


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 16, 2022)

Its a New Departure Model A with the internals in backwards.

$30


----------



## RPower (Feb 16, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> Its a New Departure Model A with the internals in backwards.
> 
> $30



Yeah, I was looking at it closely yesterday and was coming to the same conclusion.  I'll have to pull down the add and rebuild the hub - hadn't really looked at it after I got it.  I'll rebuild it with a brake arm and re-list it correctly.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RPower (Feb 16, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------

